# Thoughts of suicide



## Lon (Jul 24, 2016)

Have you noticed the many commercials that mention the possibility of having THOUGHTS OF SUICIDE by taking that particular drug.?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes, I've notice Lon and it's usually an anti-depressant prescription drug they're pushing, with side effects of thoughts of suicide or homicide.  How many shooters were on these drugs?  A lot!  Does anyone really care?  No, that's not in their agenda to address.  Let's get more people on these dangerous pharmaceuticals.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 24, 2016)

I remember back in the late 80s hearing of a young person having been put on an antidepressant, and subsequently committing suicide.     I thought that "anti" depressants would have been a remedy for suicidal tenancies...no?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 24, 2016)

The biggest problem is that there isn't one on one medical care anymore. There was another thread about that recently. For physical ailments you see the doctor for a good five minutes. He's busy typing on his computer and doesn't remember your conditions or meds, lucky if he knows your name. Psych meds need close monitoring, it's your head they're in. Even still if you call the average GP with " I started the pills you prescribed and now I think I feel worse...". They'll give you an appointment a week from tomorrow unless they have a cancellation.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 24, 2016)

Covering their asses for lawsuits.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 24, 2016)

I have had doctors ask if I had thoughts of suicide.  I think they are being prompted to ask.

I am not that easy to get rid of.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> The biggest problem is that there isn't one on one medical care anymore. There was another thread about that recently. For physical ailments you see the doctor for a good five minutes. He's busy typing on his computer and doesn't remember your conditions or meds, lucky if he knows your name. Psych meds need close monitoring, it's your head they're in. Even still if you call the average GP with " I started the pills you prescribed and now I think I feel worse...". *They'll give you an appointment a week from tomorrow unless they have a cancellation.*



I doubt I could get one that quickly.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 25, 2016)

Having thoughts of suicide is one of the things they have to say that  people have told them they have while taking the med.  They may have had these thoughts before too but they don't tell you that.  But some will get those thoughts, too, as a result of the antidepressant they take and I know that because it happened to me.  Yet, I was prescribed 2 different antidepressants that made me way more depressed with some thoughts of ending it.  I stayed on the med. for a month feeling horrible and I wasn't sure if it was my depression or the med making me feel awful.  That happened twice to me.  I was so down I didn't want to do a thing.  I did not have any homicidal thoughts, though.  Thankfully I was able to get on an antidepressant that is helpful for me for the past year about.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 25, 2016)

Lon said:


> Have you noticed the many commercials that mention the possibility of having THOUGHTS OF SUICIDE by taking that particular drug.?



Drug ads are not allowed to be shown in the UK.  I did notice these ads while visiting the US and when they very rapidly list the side effects, I'm appalled.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Drug ads are not allowed to be shown in the UK.  I did notice these ads while visiting the US and when they very rapidly list the side effects, I'm appalled.



The TV drug ads just started about, say 10 years or so ago.   It is appalling that they are allowed to. The FCC just doesn't do much to regulate content on TV anymore.

    On any given Sunday you can hear full on F-bombs in a movie airing, that has "mature content".  :shrug:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 25, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> The TV drug ads just started about, say 10 years or so ago.   It is appalling that they are allowed to. The FCC just doesn't do much to regulate content on TV anymore.
> 
> On any given Sunday you can hear full on F-bombs in a movie airing, that has "mature content".  :shrug:



Ah, right.  That's why I don't remember them being around before.  I left 16 years ago.


----------



## Carla (Jul 27, 2016)

Also, besides the drug ads, now we have the lawyers on TV pushing law suits for medications, devices and other products. They ask if you have had any of these serious side effects, or if you died, contact the law offices of X and Y. It sounds odd the way they say that. I can't understand how there is so much bad stuff out there but that is why they list so many possible side effects when advertising a drug.  We have to be aware and report anything to a doctor regarding a possible side effect whether or not it appears on the insert or if the doctor or pharmacist neglects to tell us. Some are rare and they may not mention them but you can also look it up online.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 27, 2016)

There's nothing like late night when you're nice and sleepy and if they don't blast you about erectile dysfunction they have this nice cheery announcement " If YOU or anyone YOU KNOW has DIED from MESOTHELIOMA  we can sue for you, JUST call the NUMBER on your screen RIGHT NOW, of course if you're dead somebody else will have to dial for you..."...sweet dreams


----------



## happytime (Jul 27, 2016)

I was thinking of suicide when my Doc put me on Lexapro,an antidepressent. I had been told I had stage 4b cancer an I would probably NOT make it.
I couldn't stop crying ,for 4 days it was non stop. As soon as I took the drug ,within about 6 hrs I felt better. I think it saved me from it. But I agree
 they have so many drug ads an they happliy tell you the side effects as if it 's a walk thru the park. Makes me sick just hearing them. An it seems every
other one is about a new drug. I'm sick of it. Pushing the drugs an making these guys rich is all it's about.


----------



## 911 (Jul 28, 2016)

A lot of these types of drugs contain a chemical which I cannot remember the name of at the moment. The issue that I  have always had with these drugs is that once a person begins to take them, they cannot just stop, but need to be weaned off the drug. Why is that?


----------



## happytime (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey 911 I was that person . I had run out of my Lexapro, I thought I'd just stop taking it . By the wkend I was a blubbering mess.I went into Walgreens an the Dr working behind
the desk could see I was desparate. I begged her to refill the script . We went round an round an she finally gave in. Needless to say I'm still on it. It is so hard to get off these meds 
an I gave up. Also my Dr put me on Cembalta ,can't spell, an it put me into such a deep depression,I was in tears. I did realize tho that it was being caused by the drug I maintained
an went back onto Lexapro. I can't remember why we changed but it didn't work for me.


----------

